# Best insurance for: Smart repair, alloys and tyres, gap.



## Russ and his BM

Hi guys,

I just bought a 2018 XC60 and the dealer offered me 3 different types of insurance:

1. Smart repair insurance for dings and scratches <30cm
2. Alloy wheel refurb and tyre repair insurance 
3. Gap insurance to top up a total loss claim

Each product costs about £500 for 3 years.

I understand that that is an inflated price designed to help the dealer’s profit margins.

So, where should I try for decent insurance like this?

Thanks in advance!

Russ


----------



## sharrkey

I have both our cars with Ala Gap and a fraction of the dealer prices, they also do the other products your looking for. 
Use code MSE25 for 25% discount

https://www.ala.co.uk/?utm_source=m...paign=GAP+Insurance&ala_r=Money+Saving+Expert

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## packard

Another one for ala for gap insurance (they also used to do cash ack via Quidco etc as well)


----------



## MDC250

www.gapinsurance.co.uk (Frank Pickles) always been good for me.


----------

